# Robert Bowles



## JWare (Oct 23, 2002)

I have been thinking ahead to this coming summer, once I am out for summer break from school and have thought about taking some judo classes from Robert Bowles. I know he is primarily a karate instructor so I was wondering if anyone had heard of him and any opinions anyone might have. Thanks for your help.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 19, 2002)

Where is he located?


----------



## twendkata71 (Jul 16, 2006)

*I don't know about him in Judo. But, as a karate instructor he is very good. He was a student of Trias and Panchivas.  He has a school in Defiance,Oh and one in Indiana. He is also the head of the International Shuri ryu Association. *





* =*


			
				JWare said:
			
		

> I have been thinking ahead to this coming summer, once I am out for summer break from school and have thought about taking some judo classes from Robert Bowles. I know he is primarily a karate instructor so I was wondering if anyone had heard of him and any opinions anyone might have. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jul 16, 2006)

I have met him in the past and seen his students compete.  He is a top notch instructor I would not hessiatate to train with him.


----------

